
Sight and Light: how to create 2D visibility/shadow effects for your game - andrewnc
https://ncase.me/sight-and-light/
======
NKosmatos
Nice tutorial and here is the online game:
[http://demo.nothingtohide.cc/](http://demo.nothingtohide.cc/)

I remember seeing a nice web page where you could play around with lights and
walls in real time and see the results. Something like a lights and shadows
on-line real time simulation, but I can't remember the address and couldn't
find it by searching. Anyone knows the page I'm talking about?

